# 2014 cruze cluster



## cruze2014kate (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey Yall!
I am just wanting to get opinions on changing my gauge cluster in my 2014 cruze to the new 2016 cluster. Would it be possible to do and how would I go about doing this? Thanks!


----------

